# random clicking virus



## watermatthew (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello, dear God I hope this forum is able to provide me with some help! I have been dealing with the random clicking virus or adware or malware.

I am running Kaspersky online scan right now so that I can get some data to post...

I have tried malwarebytes and it didn't work. It removed one or two things but when I ran the program later in safe mode it just shut down on me.

Ran superantispyware in safe mode and all it did was get rid of a bunch of cookies.

Ran avast complete system scan in normal mode and it removed a few things but still the random clicking continues.

It was worse yesterday, and maybe I removed some of the more harmful elements of this bug somehow, but it was playing both ads (for Woolite and Airwick air fresheners) and techno music occasionally -- without there being any programs or browsers open!

Also, finally, I was dealing with a system error message similar to the one on this link that was shutting me down a minute after starting. http://support.gateway.com/s/issues/2-976684501.shtml

What's going on here?
What else do I need to try?
Please help.
...someone.
...Bueller?
...Bueller?


----------



## watermatthew (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: random clicking virus - HIJACK THIS*

Trying to give as much information as possible so we can get to the bottom of this.
Here is my Hijackthis log... what looks bad and how can I fix it?

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:33:17 PM, on 8/7/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17055)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Network Assistant\hnm_svc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\Platform\nmsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\Platform\nmctxth.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\SupportSoft\bin\bcont.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Network Assistant\ezi_hnm2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Domain Tools\ProjectWhois\ProjectWhois.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MTH\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Google Talk Plugin\googletalkplugin.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe
C:\Program Files\Marcos Velasco Security\MV RegClean 5.0 English\MVREGCLEAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Envelope Manager\DAZzle\DAZZLE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\MTH\My Documents\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = partnerpage.google.com/smallbiz.dell.com/en_us?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us-smb&ibd=2080215
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = partnerpage.google.com/smallbiz.dell.com/en_us?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us-smb&ibd=2080215
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://partnerpage.google.com/small...n&client=dell-usuk&channel=us-smb&ibd=2080215
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Comcast
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.4.4525.1752\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Gears Helper - {E0FEFE40-FBF9-42AE-BA58-794CA7E3FB53} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.36.0\gears.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLIStart.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "%ProgramFiles%\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sealmon] C:\Documents and Settings\Boots\Desktop\sealmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [{0228e555-4f9c-4e35-a3ec-b109a192b4c2}] C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-Watch] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nmctxth] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\Platform\nmctxth.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nmapp] "C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe" -autorun -nosplash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ddoctorv2] "C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P ddoctorv2
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe /nogui
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\MTH\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent DNA] "C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Desktop Software] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\SupportSoft\bin\bcont.exe" /ini "C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Desktop Software\uinstaller.ini" /fromrun /starthidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: ProjectWhois.lnk = C:\Program Files\Domain Tools\ProjectWhois\ProjectWhois.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Dell Network Assistant.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_60D6097707281E79.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.36.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Gears Settings - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.36.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} - 
O18 - Protocol: jpip - {B92DD248-E3D5-4A92-B311-C9B841681455} - C:\Program Files\LizardTech\Express View\expressview.dll
O18 - Protocol: sidlet - {B92DD248-E3D5-4A92-B311-C9B841681455} - C:\Program Files\LizardTech\Express View\expressview.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DellAMBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellAutomatedPCTuneUp\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.806.10245 (GoogleDesktopManager-061008-081103) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c8cee436b7c45c) (gupdate1c8cee436b7c45c) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Advanced Networking Service (hnmsvc) - SingleClick Systems - C:\Program Files\Dell Network Assistant\hnm_svc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Macromedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Platform Service (nmservice) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\Platform\nmsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (ddoctorv2) (sprtsvc_ddoctorv2) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

The clicking sound may not be a problem. I use Juno. com as one of my email places and it is always clicking. My pop up stopper is killing pop ups and every time it does, I hear a click.

If you think there is a chance you are infected, you need to follow the following directions as we no longer use the HJT program as our first step.

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


BG


----------



## watermatthew (Aug 8, 2010)

Basementgeek, thank you so much for your reply, I will do this. Are you saying you don't think I may be infected any more? Or that I was never infected? Surely something was the matter.(?)

Also, if it's possible, as you say, that the clicking is coming from, say, ad-aware as it's stopping pop-ups, then how can I turn that audio feature off?

I will take care of those other steps as you say, but if you could still reply to this it would be helpful, and slightly comforting.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

1.From the Start menu, click Run. 

2.In the Run dialog box, type: shutdown -a. Click OK. Don't re boot the PC.

Now follow these directions:

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi 

I am sorry my first post I failed to address the 1 minute shut down problem you are having. My second post I addressed that.

Sorry if I have caused any confusion. I believe that you are infected.

BG


----------



## watermatthew (Aug 8, 2010)

Basementgeek, here is my most current situation (your updates have been very helpful by the way, I haven't followed all the instructions in the last post yet because I wanted to mention something i noticed today first:
I started the computer up in normal mode and it did not try to shut down on me, everything seemed ok until two ie pop ups appeared out of nowhere, and I wasn't using Internet explorer at all, so I don't know how they opened.
Soon after, random music started playing and I hit alt+tab and saw an unnamed white box with the blue line on top (your typical nondescript windows .exe icon) and when I tabbed to it the music stopped.

Could this be an Internet explorer problem? Should I upgrade from ie7 to ie8?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

watermatthew -

The symptoms you're talking about indicate infection.

We do not handle infections in this section of the forum, and we do not want logs posted here.

Please use the links BG gave you, and follow those instructions, post logs in the removal section of the forum.

I'm closing this topic.


----------

